# How do you keep the excitement



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

One of the pitfalls of being in a relationship for awhile is our sex lives tend to slide into a rut. We find what works for each other and then we seem to stick with the same routines because they work. But after awhile sex can become boring and stale. 

What do you do to keep your relationship alive and thriving and your sex life exciting and fresh?


----------



## YoungBuck (Mar 30, 2011)

I switch hands lol. Don't have a sex life to get stale. : (
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

What works for us may not work for others! 

But I am still going to share with everyone! 

First, we sleep naked, so there is a lot of stroking and fondling at night! 

Then we run naked in the apartment, there is a lot of eyeing and teasing during the day. 

My husband gropes me from behind when I wash the vegetables, gives me a kiss on my head when I type, tells me that I look great naked. I give him a blow job at any time I feel like to, grab his **** at every opportunity. A lot of small gestures build chemistry for both of us. A lot of dirty teasing and joking going on.................

From day one, my husband makes sure that I have sexy lingerie and he makes sure that I wear matching sexy lingerie everyday, he tells me to show him when I put on my lingerie, he tells me he loves to see me wearing those and he tells me I look great on them. 

And for the past years, he has always being exploring his fantasies and my body. We started from having sex in the field, mountains, and forest to coffee shop bathrooms, airplane bathrooms, and stairways in buildings. 

We started from basic missionary to doggy, spoon, and other positions. He cums inside of me, shoots on my belly, and he asked me to swallow. I am always happy to try what he suggests. 

He asked me to let him lick me, I didn't like it at the beginning, but he didn't give up, and now I know the most wonderful and strongest orgasms I have is by cumming orally..................

He is always exploring my body, we have tried anal twice, we are going to try more for sure, I want him to be able to make my ass another heaven of his. 

My husband knows it is very important for me to enjoy sex, he notices all the signals and he does his best to satisfy me, he lets me have sex at any time I want to, and I let him take me at any time he needs my body. We know it is very important to satisfy each other sexually. 

Sex is one way we make each other happy and there are many other ways we make our life happy and enjoyable together. We always put the other one's needs first! We always think about the other one first.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Mary:

I can tell my "drive" is slipping just a little after 2 & a half years. For me, so long as those hormones were raging, everything came so natural & free flowing, even flirting was on fire within in, I had to touch & be touched, even if it was the same old, same old, it seemed new every single encounter. 

Now I think even I may need some new inspiration & creativity as time goes on. No where near boredom though, I look forward to some of your answers. 

1. Read erotic stories to each other . Ex Amazon.com: Lust: Erotic Fantasies for Women (9781573442800): Violet Blue: Books

2. A little pricey but how about some "sex furniture" for something completely different Sex Furniture | Liberator Bedroom Adventure Gear or a "Sex swing" sex swing | eBay Hey, we only live once! 

3. Buy a SEX game, even if just the read the cards -keep them by your bedside to randomly pick to shake things up. This is my favorite Amazon.com: Lover's Choice Discover Your Lover Game: Health & Personal Care Visit a "Spencers" store in the Mall, unique sex itmes in there http://www.spencersonline.com/storelocation.aspx

4. Get some massage oil & a book on Erotic Massage - try a new position Sex Positions Guide | SexInfo101.com

5. Buy some Hot Lingerie on Ebay - Get a DVD like this to teach you how to give your husband a sexy Strip Teasing Erotic Strip Dance Some DVD's come with a Pole, can you imagine! ha ha 

6. Plan a Romantic Vacation- just to get away, this can do wonders, a new atmosphere. Fill your ipod with songs you both cherish, bring speakers & play in the background lighty. We went to the Poconos 2 yrs in a row-where we had our own heart shaped pool in our room, mirrors on the ceiling. This year, trying a country cabin with a hot tub on the porch, wildlife & hiking trails outside our door. 

7. If you want to work on some Flirtatous Communication, how about a book like this : Amazon.com: Talk Sexy to the One You Love: And Other Secrets for Improving Communication (9780060928025): Barbara Keesling: Books

8. Go parking - go back in time to a place you both have fond memories of, relive your youth a little. Plan a picnic, get playful outside. 

9. Make a slide show video of you & him with your favorite Love song.

10. With some of that lingerie, plan your own Photography Shoot, invest in a tripod so you can get the both of you- Erotic memories are alot of fun. Be daring, make a video!

11. If your husband doesn't mind ChickFlix's, google Romantic Movies & pick one you & he never seen before. As you watch, lay your head on his stomach while your hands can explore him, also surprise him with your mouth getting closer & closer. 

12. 365 days books like this have new ideas Amazon.com: The Bedside Orgasm Book: 365 Days of Sexual Ecstasy (0080665310171): Cynthia Gentry: Books

13. Dim the lights, Light some candles, reach for the bubble bath & sqeeze yourself in the tub tonigh snuggling close. 

14. Buy some new flavored Lubes Sex Lubes try a new "Sex toy" Sex Toys: Adult Toys, Anal Sex Toys, Dildos, Vibrators -*Adam & Eve *sure has alot to choose from, you can even read reviews - how about some Bondage items >> Playful Bondage

That's about all I can think of for now ! 

* Happy exploring ! *


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

Say it isn't so SA. Don't let it slip, it is great to hear your stories 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

greenpearl said:


> What works for us may not work for others!
> 
> But I am still going to share with everyone!
> 
> ...


I think this is a good post.:smthumbup:


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

Great ideals Greenpearl and SA. As always, you have some great book suggestions, SA. The "365 days of sexual ecstasy" sounds intriguing. lol 

We have tried a lot of these things and they work great, but always looking for more things to expand our experiences. 

Youngbuck - thanks for the chuckle! I know it's not funny to you though! 

I agree Syrum it was a good post! I especially agree "that sex is one way we make each other happy"!!!!! Do you have any other suggestions?

Some other ideals I have that we have done.

1. Send teasing emails back and forth.

2. On long trips, sexually tease the one who is driving. (be safe though, accidents are not sexy! lol) 

3. Phone sex, when he is traveling away from home.

4. Whisper things I want to do to him when he is somewhere that he can't respond or do anything about it - till later.

5. Sensual focus nights - where we tease each other on all parts of the body, except the sexual parts.

6. Hold each other while naked in the morning before the day starts just to reaffirm our love for each other. May or may not lead to something. 

7. Holding hands every chance we get.

8. Making out at a movie theater just for the fun of it - like we did when we were teens.

9. Making out while hiding in aisles at the store and then acting guilty when we get caught. 

10. Dry humping! We had not done this for a long time (uh since before we were married) and found it very erotic. 

11. Occasionally, meeting at home for a "long lunch" during the work day! Not easy to do, but well worth it. 

Keep the ideals coming!!! We have a long life ahead to try them all out. lol


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow, I just came across this game Amazon.com: XXXopoly - Adult Board Games: Toys & Games The reviews are raving!

Deemed #1 Adult Board Game of 2010


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

All good ideas and we do them all.
Also, *date*!
I date my wife, tease, and we talk a lot.
Non sexual touching like holding hands, pats and rubs are great and tease both of you a little.


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

Dating is #1 on my list and the first advice I give all newlyweds including my own kids. Real dating - like you did before marriage once a week! And lets not forget massages. Here are two exciting
ones:

A complete guide to lingam massage 
Instructions to giving a yoni massage 

I posted one of these on another thread - I highly recommend them both!!!!

SA - every time you post you cost me money. lol You find the best stuff. That game looks fabulous. I have added it to my list, right after the 365 days of sexual ecstasy book.


----------

